# Does this sound ok to you.



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

*I have a 15 gal tank, 24 x 12 x 12. Hagen Fluval Plus 3 filter, heater not sure of the wattage. I beleive it's around 100w. 3 bunches of real plants that I've distributed around the tank a but more to give the natural appearance. There is a very large hollow wooden log, a terricotta (I beleive it's moulded plastic rather than real terracotta) 2 small orniments that came with the tank which is 2nd hand. I seeded the filter with used filter media also used gravel from another established tank. 

Currently there are 4 neon tetras in there. It's been running for around 4 weeks. I have a testing kit. So far so good, my Nitrite levels are nearing perfect now (I water change daily 25% and I add filter start and water conditioner) Unfortunately, I got the fish and plants from pets at home so they were infested with snails. One of which I'm quite in love with, he's a tadpole snail but there are a few little baby snails I beleive are Ramshorn. I've decided not to use a chemical to kill them and to just cut feeding down a bit and if they do become a problem I'll try the cucumber trick. I thought the copper I give the tetra's for White spot would have wiped them out but it didn't effect them at all. 

I want to add a Male Betta, 3 more tetras to bring the group up to the ideal size and I would love 3 or 4 ottos. Not sure of the size group they should be kept it so if anyone can shed some light? Does this sound ok stocking? I've done a lot of research on compatability and according to the calculators and tables etc they are all ok to live together but I would like some advice off someone who has either successfully got this set up or similar or of course, unsuccessfully had this. 

Thankyou  Sorry for so much detail I just want to make sure that people can answer me without having to ask for more details  
*


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Otos tend to be happiest in groups of 5.  I definitely wouldn't add them until all the other fish are in and the tank has been cycled for a good 6 months, as otos are pretty delicate. They also need plenty of algae, as they can be hard to get eating algae wafers etc. 

Whether it will work depends largely on the temperament of the betta. Some hate companions, others go well with them. Most bettas will tolerate innocuous little things like otos.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I can wait if we do decide on ottos. We also like Corys are the same as ottos in the way they are delicate? And would they require that size group too? Also, will bettas eat the smaller snails? My other half was thinking of squishing the tiny ones and feeding them to the fish. One of the tetras has already tried to eat the tiny one but her mouth isn't big enough lol.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Cories are generally much hardier than otos. Otos are pretty delicate as they are wild-caught using cyanide. Cories are much easier to breed in tanks so there is a large supply in the aquarium industry.  No evil methods to catch them. 

Cories like groups with a minimum of 4, preferably 6. I would suggest 6 panda cories for you, due to your tank size. Out of all the common cories, they are most delicate, but nowhere near the same way as otos. Travelling is the biggest stressor for them (when under stress they release a toxin, that builds up in their small travelling bags). However, when I transported mine by care they were generally fine (don't try it on a motorbike). 
Pygmy cories (pygmaeus, hastatus or habrosus) are also an option.  

If your tank has a good footprint, then you could consider the larger species, like peppered, bronze, julii, sterbai etc.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry to sound like a Ditz but what's a footprint? I like cat fish in general much more than loaches or plecs, they're just too big. My mum had a plec that grew to 8 inches and lived for 7 years! I want something with personality and my tetras are all very entertaining. If I get another tank I would love to have a species tank of just tetras. I don't think the other half is keen on me having 3 tanks though  he isn't as into fish as me. I'll have to look what my lfs stocks. They have recently been increasing their stock to more uncommon fish, they had pygmys last time i went but my tank wasn't ready then.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Cories are full of personality. :3 The footprint of the tank is the area of the floor of the tank.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Aah mines 12 x 24 inch. I'll have a look tonight  thanks for your help x


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A 24 inch tank could take the larger ones no problem, so you are a lot less limited than someone like me, whose 16 gallon has a footprint of 14.5 inches in each direction.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd add one more tetra, 5 oto's and the male Betta. I love corys but they are a little harder to care for and grow 3-4 in. while oto's stay small.;-)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know what kind of corie you've been buying, Jessica...most cories are extremely easy to care for and won't grow much bigger than 2 inches.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yaay my pets at home have again improved their stock! And they now have a quarentine tank for the ones with deseases! It's getting somewhere! Anyway, they had tons of different cories to choose from. I like the panda but they just look so weenie teeny. I liked the peppered. Giving it another fortnight before anyone else goes in there so to let any effects from the new fish settle etc.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Juvenile pandas are indeed weenie teenie.  They do get a little bigger, though still not as big in the body as things like peppered. 

So you have to choose between the super-cute pandas and the extremely pretty peppered..


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I started with 4 bronze cories. They bred in the first 6 weeks of living in my 29gallon and 10 babies survived....if you like entertaining personable fish, cories are the way to go!!
Very easy to care for, the biggest is 2 inches, and they are very hardy!
After moving some of the juvies to another tank, I got a pair of peppered cories. They joined the existing school, adding more color.
In the evening, the cories will swim/dance in an intricate choreographed movement around the tank, in and out of caves, plants, logs, and up the sides of the tank!
They are so much fun!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Ravenwinds - if you mean your peppered cories are schooling with your bronzes...they are only doing it because they can't find enough of their own kind. I suggest buying another pair of peppered so that they can have their own kind.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

That was the plan...they just had 2 peppered cories when I bought them!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Besides, I would enjoy having them breed...so I need more cories ( peppered) to let them choose their mates...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so jealous, I want cory fry!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

The juvies are even more playful...synchronous dance swimming all around the tank...interrupting guppies...I never saw a guppy put out and looking down its nose at another fish until the juvies!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

They sound like my kinda fish! I like my tetras for their entertainment. I love watching them play amongst the leaves and chase each other. I definately think I might have to have some peppered cories. They had bronze aswell but the peppered are so pretty. Kyon seems to be quite an aggressive Betta but seems happy with the Tetras. I was trying to attack my cat through the glass earlier! Poor Benny boy looked stunned!


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha! The betta was trying to get the kitty? I love bettas! The peppered cories are very pretty and they're "tough" enough to ignore a big, bad, betta with enough fins to attack the cat through glass!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Benny didn't know what to make of it. He's a very placid cat and likes watching the fish. Definitely going for peppered. I like fish with bundles of personality.  thanks for your help everyone x


----------

